# Most Intelligent Type



## forgotten reason (Apr 27, 2014)

When you spend some time in the INTP forum long enough, you realize that there can be some seriously unintelligent qualities that can contribute to their (our) thought pattern. Therefore excercising say Ti can also be a case of excercising unintelligence as much as "intelligence". But the term here even bothers me, there is too much ambiguity in the definition, and no one seems to want to agree with how it should be defined.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

ENTP and my intelligences are 


Logical
Musical
Spatial
Interpersonal
Intrapersonal 
Linguistic
Naturalist
Kinesthetic


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Every type is intelligent, it's just in different forms. Abstract intelligence, the type on IQ tests is not intelligence it is just one form of it. When you measure intelligence in one form you breed resentment in others who possess different forms of intelligence.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Speaking of IQ tests, statistically the most "intelligent" types are the NP's and INTJ. Half of all "gifted" people on IQ tests are ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP, or INTJ even though they make up less than one-fifth of the general population.


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Speaking of IQ tests, statistically the most "intelligent" types are the NP's and INTJ. Half of all "gifted" people on IQ tests are ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP, or INTJ even though they make up less than one-fifth of the general population.


iNtuitives tend to score higher on IQ tests anyway. I don't think it's necessarily because they are genuinely more intelligent. It has more to do with the fact that IQ tests generally cater to iNtuitives due to their frequent use of abstract concepts. Sensors do better with the tangible. Granted, being able to better perceive abstract concepts and think into the future does help boost your intelligence. But I don't believe Sensors are less capable of learning than iNtuitives.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm an INTP, and an absolute genius. Despite being 21 and still living with my Mum, I'm the most intelligent, revolutionary mind you'll ever meet.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Atarah Derek said:


> It has more to do with the fact that IQ tests generally cater to iNtuitives due to their frequent use of abstract concepts.


Why do you think this is?


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Convex said:


> Why do you think this is?


Because between the two, abstract and future-thought concepts are easier to put on a written test. Tangible concepts require more of a hands-on approach. A true test of a person's intelligence, in my opinion, is how they deal with a survival situation. Such a situation requires one to use all of the resources at one's disposal, including Sensing and iNtuition. Which is probably why I enjoy learning bushcraft. It engages my whole brain and is very hands-on. Those who master the ability to survive and thrive go on to build empires. Those who can push a few buttons on a computer go on to dazzle computer researchers and no one else.

No offense to those who are in that field, of course. My own field requires extensive use of computers. But my intelligence is most important in life and death situations. No one will die if I mess up on color theory.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Atarah Derek said:


> Because between the two, abstract and future-thought concepts are easier to put on a written test. Tangible concepts require more of a hands-on approach. A true test of a person's intelligence, in my opinion, is how they deal with a survival situation. Such a situation requires one to use all of the resources at one's disposal, including Sensing and iNtuition. Which is probably why I enjoy learning bushcraft. It engages my whole brain and is very hands-on. Those who master the ability to survive and thrive go on to build empires. Those who can push a few buttons on a computer go on to dazzle computer researchers and no one else.
> 
> No offense to those who are in that field, of course. My own field requires extensive use of computers. But my intelligence is most important in life and death situations. No one will die if I mess up on color theory.


Jesus, I knew I shouldn't have asked, you are worse off than I thought. I cannot save you.


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Convex said:


> Jesus, I knew I shouldn't have asked, you are worse off than I thought. I cannot save you.


I have no idea what you mean by that. But if you mean to impugn my honor, I shall have no choice but to challenge you to a camp-off so as to prove my point. You pick the mountain and the season, and I pick the supplies. And it must be a mountain, too. None of that Ozark bluffs nonsense.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Stop making stupid threads like these


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ISTP and INFJ


Ti - Ni, Ni - Ti


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

How is this even a question?
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

HIX said:


> ISTP and INFJ
> 
> 
> Ti - Ni, Ni - Ti


I want to date an ISTP so bad.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I want to date an ISTP so bad.


According to Socionics, the sexual connection is best when the Se of one partner connects with the Si in the other. Even if these theories may all be wrong, does it make sense to date someone who shares all the same ego cognitive functions?


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Mark R said:


> According to Socionics, the sexual connection is best when the Se of one partner connects with the Si in the other. Even if these theories may all be wrong, does it make sense to date someone who shares all the same ego cognitive functions?


When you talk about "same ego cognitive functions" are you talking about Myers-Briggs and not Socionics?

Where:

ESTP = Se Ti Fe Ni
ISTP = Ti Se Ni Fe

As opposed to Socionics:

ESTp = Se Ti Fe Ni
ISTp = Si Te Fi Ne

I want to date a Myers-Briggs ISTP, yes. The order of the functions makes a huge difference.

And I prefer people who think very similarly to me.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes. You heard me right. I was using Socionics compatibility theory with the Myers-Briggs types ESTP/ISTP. Of course, if you are a stereotypical ESTP, you will date every type eventually and figure out for yourself which type you connect with the best.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Most Intelligent Type


Terrible.


----------

